# بمناسبة العيد اقوى برنامج لحساب الاحمال trace 700 كامل وبالسيريال



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

بمناسبة العيد اقوى برنامج لحساب الاحمال trace 700 كامل وبالسيريال بس الملف مساحتة 250 ميجا ومش عارف ارفعة


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

يا ريت حد يقولى على طريقة ارفعة بيها


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## toktok66 (29 أغسطس 2011)

بمناسبه العيد كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## sayed81 (31 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحت ياهندسة ممكن السريال عندى البرنامج


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Trace = pcpr-7ab-2gy9


----------



## samy abdalla (4 سبتمبر 2011)

many thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 سبتمبر 2011)

تستطيع ان ترفعه على الموقع التالي
http://badran.ifile.it
مع التقدير...


----------



## حمود العلي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

من خلال البحث في النت وجدت الروابط للبرنامج:

File 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?2zyvunmwmne
File 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?u3jnzizzg2y
File 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?eqzmmyjiyqu

او
http://up.4share.vn/f/5f6e676a686e6f...0full.zip.file


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط الاخير بة البرنامج كاملا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## ahmeddiab88 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ba3d eznoko ya gama3a ezay ashghlo 
extension is .zip.001 & .zip.002 
garabt a3melo unrar bytl3 error w garbt ashel el 001 bardo beytl3 error , d ya reet 7d yesa3dne


----------



## azherbaraq (29 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال اولا شكرا على البرنامج ثانيا السيريال لم يعمل لدي هل ممكن التأكد منه لو سمحتم وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع وجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعة في حدا عندو ملف تبع الطقس لسورية حيث أن امتداد الملف يكون tmy

مشكورين سلفا


----------



## M.Ghareb (29 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد صلاح العبد قال:


> trace = pcpr-7ab-2gy9


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
ممكن حضرتك تذكر رقم الإصدار للبرنامج
هل هو 6.1 أو 6.2 أو إصدار أخر
وشكرا لجهودك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن Manual للبرنامج Trane Trace 700


----------



## alsa8284 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*Thank you very much !! I've downloaded TRACE 6.2.4 from this forum but how can I upgrade it to 6.2.7. In the TRANE website you can upgrade your program to 6.2.7 but it needs  Customer ID. What is " Customer ID" and where can I find this? Thank you all in advance :20: 
*


----------



## M.Ghareb (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تم تحميل البرنامج من الروابط الثلاثة الموجودة بالمشاركة رقم 9 ويمكن فك الضغط ببرنامج
7zip
وهو برنامج صغير ومجانى مع العلم أن برنامج ترين كامل بالسيريال وهو إصدار 
6.2.4
وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## whefny21 (12 مارس 2012)

لو اشتغل تمام, يبقى حيااااااااااااااااااااك ولو مشتغلش برده حيااااااااااااااااك


----------



## sewarka (12 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا

*​


----------



## hamid1972 (13 مارس 2012)

*Rabt*



محمد صلاح العبد قال:


> بمناسبة العيد اقوى برنامج لحساب الاحمال trace 700 كامل وبالسيريال بس الملف مساحتة 250 ميجا ومش عارف ارفعة


merci


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 مارس 2012)

مشكور اولا الرابط الأخير لا يعمل و يعطي زيرو ميجابت


----------



## هشام يفوز (14 مارس 2012)

*اليمن*



محمد صلاح العبد قال:


> بمناسبة العيد اقوى برنامج لحساب الاحمال trace 700 كامل وبالسيريال بس الملف مساحتة 250 ميجا ومش عارف ارفعة



مشكور اخي


----------



## COREY (14 مارس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً اخواني البرنامج رائع معنى الكلمه بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الف خير


----------



## mustafatel (16 مارس 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## معاذ مصطفى محمد (2 يناير 2013)

برنامج حساب الاحمال لشركة ترين وما هو الفرق بين Trace 700 load design and Trace 700 manual


----------



## معاذ مصطفى محمد (2 يناير 2013)

يااخوانى ياريت لو سمحتم برنامج حساب الاحمال لشركة ترين مع السريال ولو فيه Trace700 v4.1 ضرورى للاهمية وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## معاذ مصطفى محمد (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد صلاح العبد والى كل مهندسى الموقع اريد اعادة رفع برنامج trace 700 على رابط يعمل وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ABCHIR (26 يناير 2013)

salamo alaykom wa ra7mato lahi wa barakat 
jazakomo laho 3ala 4amalikom attayib hada wa ja3alaho fi mizani 7asantikom 
svp je suis besoin d un logiciel de calcul des charges thermiques selon les normes ASHRAE, les liens posés ne fonctionnent plus !!!! c tellement urgent pour moi.
jazakom lah khayran.


----------



## eyadinuae (26 يناير 2013)

*نرجو اعادة الرفع لانه ولا رابط يعمل ... وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما *


----------



## eng_redaesm (27 يناير 2013)

4Share.vn - Tل»‘t nhل؛¥t, Nhanh nhل؛¥t - The Best FileHosting Service


----------



## yahyafm (4 فبراير 2013)

لم استطع تحميل البرنامج


----------



## eyadinuae (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خيرا وبارك الله بك .. حملت البرنامج وهو رائع جدا


----------



## hayderjasim (18 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم الرابط الثالث لايعمل ارجو ارشادي اليه عن طريق اخر


----------



## بحرى اسكندرانى (23 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 

يا جماعة انا محتاج ملف الsetup.exe لبرنامج trace


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

eng_redaesm قال:


> 4Share.vn - Tل»‘t nhل؛¥t, Nhanh nhل؛¥t - The Best FileHosting Service


لك كل الشكر جارى التحميل


----------

